# [solved]Postfix/SASL problem

## Bodger

I cannot SMTP AUTH.

I have CYRUS-SASL setup, but not TLS.

Here is the log:

```

on failed: no mechanism available

Dec 25 17:02:10 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 535 5.7.0 Error: authentication failed: no mechanism available

Dec 25 17:02:11 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: AUTH LOGIN

Dec 25 17:02:11 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: sasl_method LOGIN

Dec 25 17:02:11 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Username:

Dec 25 17:02:11 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 334 ZZZZZZZZ

Dec 25 17:02:12 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: XXXXXXXX

Dec 25 17:02:12 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: YYYYYYYY

Dec 25 17:02:12 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Password:

Dec 25 17:02:12 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 334 ZZZZZZZ

Dec 25 17:02:13 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: ZZZZZZZZZZZ

Dec 25 17:02:13 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: JJJJJJJJJJJ

Dec 25 17:02:13 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unknown password verifier

Dec 25 17:02:13 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: warning: localhost[127.0.0.1]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: no mechanism available

Dec 25 17:02:13 website4 postfix/smtpd[32687]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 535 5.7.0 Error: authentication failed: no mechanism available

```

Here is the postfix main.cf portion:

```

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,

    permit_mynetworks,

    reject_unauth_destination

syslog_facility = mail

syslog_name = postfix

```

Here is the /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

```

pwcheck_method:pam

```

testsaslauthd works.

```

testsaslauthd: usage: testsaslauthd -u username -p password

              [-r realm] [-s servicename]

              [-f socket path] [-R repeatnum]

root@website4 sasl2 # testsaslauthd -uYYYYYYYYY -p XXXXXXXX -s smtp

0: OK "Success."

root@website4 sasl2 #

```

What could be wrong?

Thanx

JulianLast edited by Bodger on Tue Dec 25, 2007 11:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bodger

Solved.

/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf should have said

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

It started working afterwards.

Julian

----------

